

Flat UI Updated to Version 2.0 - SmeelBe
http://designmodo.com/flat-free/?update20
Version 2.0 Compatibility with Flat UI Pro (Less instead of Sass), Bootstrap upgraded to 2.3.1, grids refinements, various Less compiler bug-fixes, Video module bug-fix, various small bug-fixes.
======
parapam
Seems to be very useful UI.

Is Flat Design good for people of all ages and skill level ? I am wondering if
such usability testing has been done ?

Isn't depending too much on colors cause color blind people to get confused ?
How would you distinguish your app from other apps in flat design, won't
everything look the same eventually ?

